# Anybody ever owned 'an original copy' of the JOSEF KRIPS cycle of BEETHOVEN?



## SAKO (Jul 27, 2012)

I need to be quite specific here. 

Has anybody ever owned, or heard, the Beethoven cycle that Josef Krips recorded with the LSO for Everest in the late 50's or early 60's.......but in its original Everest vinyl issue - not a later release.

Why I have to be so specific is because having googled the internet to death, there are so many conflicting opinions of the various sound qualities available.

I have a later 1960's re-issue of 'Eroica' on World Records. The sound quality is very so-so, but the performance, in my opinion, is terrific. It has a raw edge, energy and tempo more in line with today's releases than 50 years ago. Having scoured the web, it appears some rate the performances very highly, others do not. It's a matter of taste.

But the problem is, the numerous conflicting reports on the recording quality. It was originally recorded on 35mm magnetic tape (and was allegedly the first stereo cycle of LvB) and Everest made a great song and dance of the fact. 

Some reviews I've found say the sound quality is excellent, but others say it's not.

What is certain is that after Everest hit problems, some (or all) later re-issues on vinyl were cheaply produced and poor quality. But how much poorer than the original issue I don't know, and are the negative comments based on a comparison with modern recordings, or other recordings of the same period. I have recordings from that era which still sound wonderful; the EMI Klemperer cycle from 1958 on being a perfect example.

What is also widely agreed is that the digital transfer/mastering that was made by Bescol for the Compact Disc release is apparently truly awful, so it appears the best chance to get a good recording is buying the original records; which I don't mind doing.

So please, can anybody who has owned 'contemporary' copies of any of these recordings please give their opinion.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I can't help - only to say that quite often those everests were fake stereos - or just plain awful sound.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

stomanek said:


> I can't help - only to say that quite often those everests were fake stereos - or just plain awful sound.


The recordings _@SAKO_ is looking for are from Everest's 'good period'. 35mm film was the highest 'fi' available. The problem was that it was expensive. I don't know what Everest's practice was, but Command Classics was rumored to have copied theirs to standard open reel tape after the LP masters were cut, so that they could erase and reuse the 35mm film. Subsequent reissues from the open reel tape were 'of diminished quality' - evidenced by the ABC LPs.


----------



## christmashtn (Aug 29, 2009)

The original thick Everest pressings are really the only way to go. When Everest was sold and the name retained, the pressings all took slides, both in sound quality, and vinyl quality. Generally the later the reissue, the worse it is. Stay away from the Murray Hill LP box set! It is just as bad if not worse than those horrid Bescol CD's.


----------



## SAKO (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks christmashtn, I'll bear that in mind.:tiphat:


----------



## Bayan (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello,

I will return later to the "saga" Everest. But in response to your request, I think we enjoy the vinyl pressing released in year 2009 from Classic Records. I do not know this pressing, but it seems to be neat and quality.

http://www.classicrecords.com/item.cfm?item=sdbr 3065-200g-clarity

Know that Classic Records went bankrupt. But sometimes this box is on Amazon or Ebay. To be continued ...

GF


----------



## Bayan (Sep 30, 2012)

SAKO said:


> I need to be quite specific here.
> 
> Has anybody ever owned, or heard, the Beethoven cycle that Josef Krips recorded with the LSO for Everest in the late 50's or early 60's.......but in its original Everest vinyl issue - not a later release.
> 
> ...


Bayan 
Hello,

I will return later to the "saga" Everest. But in response to your request, I think we enjoy the vinyl pressing released in year 2009 from Classic Records. I do not know this pressing, but it seems to be neat and quality.

http://www.classicrecords.com/item.c...5-200g-clarity

Know that Classic Records went bankrupt. But sometimes this box is on Amazon or Ebay. To be continued ...

GF


----------

